# Storing exported JPEGs of all your RAW/DNG files.. is it a good practice?



## Slaytanic (Aug 23, 2013)

Since the first days I've started organizing my photos in lightroom, I started asking myself if it was a good practice to keep also a ready-to-view/send JPEG version of all my RAW/DNG images in Lightroom.. I know that it is something personal, but I'd like to know what other people do and why.. I personally store only DNG files, to save a bit of space on the hard-drive, so I export JPEGs on-demand (i.e. when I need to send photos to someone else or to upload them on some site like 500px), but sometimes it is really slow to export a 200/300 photos' event, maybe just to show them in a slideshow to some friend... and finally, do you archive them on a separate disk outside Lightroom or along with the DNG/RAW files in the same or another Lightroom catalog?

Give me your opinion about the PROs and CONs of archiving JPEGs 

Thank you in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## MrkRnbrd (Aug 23, 2013)

I shoot RAW+Jpg, Import into Lightroom the RAW (JPG as sidecar) I do not create JPGs routinely just when I need to.  I keep the camera JPG version but answered poll as per Lightroom created jpg i.e 'No, I just build them on demand.
Mark


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't do that, and I can't come up with a good reason to do it. I export JPEGs as needed, then discard them once I've done whatever it was that prompted me to export them in the first place.

I can come up with all kinds of downsides, particularly disk space. I can't imagine having JPEGs ready to go at exactly the size and quality needed, and with the right metadata included, all the time for the variety of needs I might have.

Further, by exporting as needed, I can record in metadata why I exported and (in some cases) the settings used (I do this in Snapshots using Jeffrey's plug-ins).


----------



## clee01l (Aug 23, 2013)

If you don't mind the overhead of the extra HD space required, you can store AND catalog any or all of your derivative exports.  You don't usually get that as an option with publish service to the web since the derivative is stored at the website, but you can do it. I would not recommend storing derivatives IF you do not catalog them in LR because LR is the best image management tool for the job and it these derivative are unmanaged, you might as well not keep them because refinding them is too difficult with out the DAM tool. 

I don't store my derivatives.  I do have some derivatives created before LR that can't be recreated exactly in LR and these I do have cataloged along with the master RAW file.  And I only use a Publish service to manage exports,  and these can always recreate any derivative needed. Most of my Publish services (including those to the HD) are developed by Jeffrey Freidl  These often give me the option of creating a develop snapshot at Publish time and (should I choose) a local copy of the derivative.   

IMO, the only local derivatives that anyone needs are those needed in producing a slideshow or for viewing outside of LR on a device like my GoogleTV or my AppleTV or temporarily if you need a file to send to some outside print service.


----------



## Bruce J (Aug 23, 2013)

OK, someone has to give the other side.  I DO export and store jpeg images of all of my family/travel photos.  These are created with a publish service and stored on a NAS.  Why would anyone do that, you ask?  It's so that other members of the family can access the images from other computers on the LAN.  The rest of my family are not LR users and LR is not multi-user anyway, so this is the best solution I've found for others to be able to access the images without having to come to me with every request.  Works great for me, but YMMV.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 23, 2013)

Bruce, I don't think that's "the other side". Those published photos have a purpose (for viewing by others outside of Lightroom); I have similar publish collections. Your use case still falls into the middle option on the poll. I think the OP is asking about keeping exported JPEGs for the photographer's own use, not for direct use by others.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Aug 23, 2013)

I publish to my Flickr a/c files I wish to be made available for viewing by Friends and Family on both Flickr and facebook.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2013)

Besides specific use (i.e. screensaver), the only scenario that would cause me to keep exported versions would be if I had printed the image and needed to guarantee future versions were identical (or as close as possible, considering tolerances for printers etc).  For example, my parents studio, I recommend they keep the copies they sent to the lab.  For most people it's unnecessary though.


----------



## Bruce J (Aug 23, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Bruce, I don't think that's "the other side". Those published photos have a purpose (for viewing by others outside of Lightroom); I have similar publish collections. Your use case still falls into the middle option on the poll. I think the OP is asking about keeping exported JPEGs for the photographer's own use, not for direct use by others.



Fair enough.  Just thought I'd broaden the discussion a bit.  And, no, I don't keep exported images for my own use.


----------



## Bill Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

Everyone has a reason for what they do and if you want to do then go ahead. I tend to just create special presets in the Export for different Clients, labs, and websites. That way when I do send out a jpeg it will be the latest and greatest look for that image. By that I have been known to massage an image if the mood comes over me. This has been true of older images I have that were worked under Lightroom 3. I really like what Lightroom 4 /5 has done with the develop panel and processes. To me I am only sending out what I feel is the best I have.


----------



## Slaytanic (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your opinions, it's a pleasure to see such an active and helpful community!


----------



## LanceH (Aug 24, 2013)

at work, JPEG is all we keep.  process images in RAW and when finished export JPEG and delete raw file.  (product photography, very short life span).  personally, LR is just the fist step of the editing process.  from there it goes to Photoshop and I use Nik Software a lot.  images that receive that level of treatment always get saved in JPEG or PSD.


----------

